# Add RS package?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah but it won't be cheap
Full front and rear fascia swap
The side skirts MIGHT bolt on, might not. Probably looking around $1500+ with paint and all


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

oh man...thats outta budget haha. i might just get fog lights and slap on a fake RS badge and call it a day


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> oh man...thats outta budget haha. i might just get fog lights and slap on a fake RS badge and call it a day



now that's laziness at its finest lol.

the RS includes the wheels and suspension swap too so it would be VERY expensive. I know the wheels alone are $500 a piece. I wouldn't even begin to guess how much a suspension modification would be. And yes, you'd need a whole new front fascia, rear bumper, and side skirts.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

RS in the US doesn't include wheels, and I don't think either include suspension changes


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> RS in the US doesn't include wheels, and I don't think either include suspension changes


Correct. Have an RS and only difference is front/rear bumpers, side skirts, foglamps and rear spoiler. Oh and you got the upgraded instrument cluster if it wasn't already an LTZ which equals chrome bezels around the instrument cluster.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> oh man...thats outta budget haha. i might just get fog lights and slap on a fake RS badge and call it a day


Fog lights won't fit unless you get the RS bumper.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

MikeyB3649 said:


> Fog lights won't fit unless you get the RS bumper.


i do have an LTZ so its pretty loaded already... but they have fog lights for non rs bumpers..just cant get the cool CHROME around the lights


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

MikeyB3649 said:


> Fog lights won't fit unless you get the RS bumper.


GM sells an add-on foglight kit. It fit right into my Eco's bumper and works like it was there from the factory. The RS fogs may not fit. I like the black surrounds on my black Cruze. It works nicely.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I bought my little spoiler from *Spoiler and Wing King* for @ 110 painted and had it installed for 50. I know there are various ground effects packages but I don't know if they would be exact to the RS, but you can look and I am sure if would be more cost effective than buying the RS package. That is what I am doing with my LS. Buying what I feel I need instead of worrying about getting a different car with a different package. 

To each his own!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

so why won't the foglights fit? 
well all you have to do is just buy the basic foglights and i've seen the chrome trim you can buy for them..


----------



## 11RS (Oct 4, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> RS in the US doesn't include wheels, and I don't think either include suspension changes


Its my understanding that the RS package on NON LTZ models do upgrade suspension, slightly lowering the car. LTZ includes this suspension so it is not added with the RS package.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

actually my rs package came with wheels. as a matter of fact i haven't seen that many cruze's with my rims


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i say just leave your car the way it is now.....imo, the aftermarket bodykits (that ONLY fit the non-rs cruze's) are really nice, especially the roadruns body kit. Youll still be paying close to $1,000 however, atleast you dont have to get ripped off by your dealer lol, they loooooove jacking up those prices. I dont think the rs package is worth thaaaaaattt much...id go custom. im going custom and doing my own front bumper, removing the fog lights cause i CANNOT stand the chrome on this RS package, and replacing them maybe with a steel mesh, black is anything so it matches. Not only for looks, but even t bring air into our engine bay since theres no way im spending $1,000 for the predator ram hood. i think i can make a better air system that just keeps my SRI a bit cooler. 


REALLLY think about it before spending $1,400 (not including the rs rims i believe) if i were you id go custom.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

11RS said:


> Its my understanding that the RS package on NON LTZ models do upgrade suspension, slightly lowering the car. LTZ includes this suspension so it is not added with the RS package.


Negative, no suspension upgrade with the RS package at least not 2012 US models. I got a 2012 1LT with RS package came with the standard 16" alloys and whatever the suspension is with the 1LT.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Negative, no suspension upgrade with the RS package at least not 2012 US models. I got a 2012 1LT with RS package came with the standard 16" alloys and whatever the suspension is with the 1LT.


I was able to confirm this too.
US model RS only got front fascia, rear fascia, and side skirts.
I know CAD models got wheels too, they may or may not have gotten suspensionc hanges - I can't verify.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Foggers and a rear spoiler can be purchased, which is like 70% of the RS package. Then for the rear add the rear diffuser for some dual exhaust fun that the RS can't get! It actually looks pretty nice:

Chevy Holden Cruze(2009~11)Rear Bumper Diffuser spoiler | eBay

With those 3, you essentially have your own custom RS package for roughly the same price and your own unique look.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> Foggers and a rear spoiler can be purchased, which is like 70% of the RS package. Then for the rear add the rear diffuser for some dual exhaust fun that the RS can't get! It actually looks pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind you have to drill and bolt this thing in... so once it's in, there's really no removing it or else you have to replace the whole rear fascia as it will have a bunch of holes in it


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Keep in mind you have to drill and bolt this thing in... so once it's in, there's really no removing it or else you have to replace the whole rear fascia as it will have a bunch of holes in it


It could be mounted using a combination of 3M double sided tape and a good exterior grade clear silicon. The 3M tape holds the piece on while the silicon dries. That means at least 24 hrs in a warm environment--like Key West maybe?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, its just a suggestion


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

CAD RS come with rims and too me, it looks like my rs sits a bit lower (stock) then other cruzes....its wierd though lol. Ill go check it out and ask my dealer though, hes a good friend of mine so ill get all the info. 

As for the bumpers and the rs upgrade, id just go custom. Look around, many companies already have kits for our cars. Wait till next summer, im sure a lot MORE companies will start making some pretty neat things for our cars. We just gotta stay positive lol!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Shawn, do you know if the US RS Cruze comes with the rear spoiler also? The piece that sits on top of the trunklid just so I dont confuse you haha  



shawn672 said:


> I was able to confirm this too.
> US model RS only got front fascia, rear fascia, and side skirts.
> I know CAD models got wheels too, they may or may not have gotten suspensionc hanges - I can't verify.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

It comes with the rear lip spoiler and fog lamps with chrome surround.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Just checked my brochure. The Canadian Cruze RS includes the following:

ground effects package
rear deck-lid spoiler
fog lights (with chrome bezels)
18"x7" double 5 spoke flangeless silver-painted alloy wheels (*includes 4 wheel disk brakes with ABS, lowered sport suspension, and up-level instrument cluster on LT Turbo+ model*)

Also checked and confirmed that the *sport suspension is standard on the ECO model and LTZ model*. The only one you can't get it on is the LS (base model). 

Keep in mind again that this is the *Canadian Cruze (2011)*, though I'm sure 2012 is probably the same.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Yeah but it won't be cheap
> Full front and rear fascia swap
> The side skirts MIGHT bolt on, might not. Probably looking around $1500+ with paint and all


I took a look at the side skirts and it looks like they just bolt on. Though you still have to take the old ones off, I don't see them under there lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

As I recall, the standard cruzes dont have any side panels or anything....Im pretty sure they just bolt on. However, you might have to drill some holes (on either side of the bumper) to mount the piece. Im sure its nothing major though.




CHUV said:


> I took a look at the side skirts and it looks like they just bolt on. Though you still have to take the old ones off, I don't see them under there lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Skull! 




SkullCruzeRS said:


> It comes with the rear lip spoiler and fog lamps with chrome surround.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> As I recall, the standard cruzes dont have any side panels or anything....Im pretty sure they just bolt on. However, you might have to drill some holes (on either side of the bumper) to mount the piece. Im sure its nothing major though.


That could be a possibility too. I was under the impression that right underneath the doors was a plastic panel. It could just be the painted frame though. Can someone with a NON-RS confirm? Give it a kick, if it's metal then it's just the pained frame. If its plastic then its a trim piece.....


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahaha , awesome


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cruz3r said:


> oh man...thats outta budget haha. i might just get fog lights and slap on a fake RS badge and call it a day


and don't forget to pop a lip spoiler for a $100 extra and you're set!


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

The RS and eco models sit 1 inch lower then ls lt and ltz's. I priced out all the parts to convert my LTZ into an RS and off the top pf my head the front cover was 380 rear (with sensors) 550, each rocker moulding is around 220 so x2 rear spoiler was cheeper to buy as gm accesory allready painted then raw primer for around 190 and rs nameplates are 30 bux a piece. These prices are all my staff cost as i work at a gm dealer. Refinish labour for everything would be roughly 7 hours so approx 900 to paint minus spoiler. I wouldnt waste my money on the RS rims, you can buy some really nice aftermarket wheels for about 200-300 a piece. my winter RTX turbines were only 60 dollars a peice and i get a lot of compliments on them. So yea, your probably better off buying what you want in the first place then converting one! I work in a Gm dealer bodyshop so I am converting my car to an RS for free with parts that i salvage from insurance claims. I got a rear RS cover last week that i fixed painted and installed allready. 
EDIT
I forgot the foglamp bezels will need to be changed as well as they are different then standard bezels and will not fit. so thats another 60 dollars for the 2 of them.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe the RS package in Canada includes the LTZ style rims(18in) & the sport tunes suspension. In the US one can get the RS package on a 1LT & the suspension & rims remain the same(the RS package is also a cheaper option here at $795). To get the sport tuned suspension one just needs to buy a 2LT ot LTZ(for the 1in lower difference you mention).


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

Maybe thats the case there but not here in Canada. All RS models LT or LTZ (zed)  are lowered as well as the eco. The RS rims are different then the LTZ rims as well. The spokes are rounded on the RS vs a raised edge with a hollowed center spoke for LTZ. Its interesting that the cars would be different at all.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Are the Canadian Cruzen mostly built at Lordstown as well?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

If you are still interested in the rs kit, PM me as I may swap for a non-rs for my car.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

all canadian cruzen are built in lordstown as far as i know. i got a nice big sticker on my driver door  ... funny fact, my dealer said it was made in mexico lol! is there a second plant? i was sure it was only in ohio


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> all canadian cruzen are built in lordstown as far as i know. i got a nice big sticker on my driver door  ... funny fact, my dealer said it was made in mexico lol! is there a second plant? i was sure it was only in ohio


Nope, Lordstown is the only NA plant:

- Lordstown Assembly, Lordstown, OH USA
- Elizabeth Assembly, Elizabeth, South Australia
- Rayong Assembly, Rayong, Thailand
- St. Petersburg, St. Petersburg, Russia
- Gunsan Assembly, Jeolla, South Korea
- Halol Assembly, Gujarat, India
- Vidamco Assembly, Vietnam (old Daewoo plant)
- Sao Caetano Assembly, Sao Caetano do Sul, Brazil


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

sweet ! i think ill inform my dealer so he doesn't make a fool of himself and say there from mexico ! AAAARRRRIBAAAAAA ole!


----------

